
What We Don't See When We See Copyright as Property - dredmorbius
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3183265
======
lidHanteyk
In ten words or less: Working-for-hire disenfranchises artists.

~~~
Mathnerd314
A misleading summary, not in the least because artists have no voting rights
to exercise.

It's mostly about how copyright laws always favor publishers rather than
readers or authors. Publishers use their strong market position to extract
favorable terms in contracts, like exclusive assignment of copyright, and
courts have consistently found these agreements valid. This leads to strange
situations like being sued for copying yourself.
[https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2000/jul/11/artsfeatures...](https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2000/jul/11/artsfeatures3)

The author suggests collective bargaining, market competition from new digital
services, and publicizing contract terms as solutions. Personally I lean
towards the digital services.

